# For you aviation enthusiasts part 2



## photoflyer (Jul 5, 2020)

I wasn't expecting to hop on the bike and go down to the Pentagon and shoot the flyover.  But I did.  Here are a few images from that event that some of you may enjoy.

Fifi, in-flight this time.




 

Same for Panchito



 

Queen of the skies. Long live the Queen.



 

Six Angles.



 

A Thunderbird pulls away.



 

Aluminum overcast with escorts.



 

Headed home.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 5, 2020)

Very good shooting......


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 5, 2020)

Air Force One ruined the set, if we had a different president then Air Force One would have been ok for the set.    Can't blame the photographer, awesome job on all the photos. =]

Edit* learning to spell, need coffee.....


----------

